# Gairloch Beach & Fairy Lochs



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

Today before work we went for a lovely walk along the beach at Gairloch 

Apart from enjoying the scooter ride from the campsite to the car park next to Gairloch Golf Course (which by the way does great bacon rolls) we enjoyed having the beach to ourselves. A great way to clear the head before greeting the campers :wink:










Last monday we went on a lovely walk from the Shieldaig Hotel to the Fairy Lochs. The scene of a tragedy back in 1945.

Fairy Lochs










For anyone visiting the area it is well worth seeing.

More pictures on our website.

Oh and by the way.....we have been watching seals for the last three mornings from the campsite and the otters have been spotted

Regards

Dean :wink:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh man, I just love Scotland. keep posting them please. I cant wait for August 8) 

Steve


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Chigman,

This is what I am looking at now.............










It will be even better in August :wink:

Regards

Dean

From the window of the motorhome 8O


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dean

Keep em coming.

We are at Patterdale in the Lakes, just completed a Holiday Rally at Grasmere, weathers been dry but quite cold.

A little bit of info for anyone visting the Lakes Gillside at Glenridding has added about 10 hard standing pitches.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Brill photos.

It sounds like you're enjoying a busman's holiday up there.
What hours are you both working? Do you get much time outwith work to enjoy the local area?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Will the midges have gone by August. I am a magnet for the little bu99ers
What a nice place to work.
Dave p


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> Brill photos.
> 
> It sounds like you're enjoying a busman's holiday up there.
> What hours are you both working? Do you get much time outwith work to enjoy the local area?


Hi Hezbez,

We are on a 30 hour per week contract :lol:

We get every monday off and begin again on tuesday at 1pm till 11pm if on lates and 7am till 3pm if on earlies, so long enough to enjoy our time off.

It is work but not as we were used to in our former lives 

We are loving every minute of it so far.....apart from when the CDP overflows 8O

Regards

Dean


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I love to work on a campsite apart from one thing - 
I don't think I coud handle toilet cleaning duty.

I don't have the strongest of stomachs I'm afraid - just as well my hubby is the 'Fecal Manager' when we're away in the van :lol:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Dean

What a fantastic looking place. We are planning a trip the week after next and have Poolewe on the itinerary. From the FW direction, is it best to take the A890 or the A896?

Thanks for your help

Dave


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Those cows on your avatar no doubt reflect the satisfied grins you have got on your faces.

You are making us all green with envy but keep them coming so that we can all dream of that day when the shackles of work have fallen from our sweated brows :!: :!:


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

dovtrams said:


> Dean
> 
> What a fantastic looking place. We are planning a trip the week after next and have Poolewe on the itinerary. From the FW direction, is it best to take the A890 or the A896?
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

We came up on the A82 from FW, onto the A87 through Glen Sheil and at the Kyle of Lochalsh we picked up the A890. Then...after Loch Carron we picked up the A896 and from there we followed the A832 which takes you past Loch Maree.

The A832 is single track in some places but we had no problem (also towing a trailer) as there are plenty of overtaking spots.

Happy travelling!

p.s. Message for Dave P, I think the midges are at their worst in August - already got the Avon Skin so Soft ready!

Dean & Angela


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Dean and Angela

Dave p


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Excellent pictures, such a beautiful place! 

We are hoping to tour Scotland over the summer holidays, it has been 17 years since our last visit  

Ian


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't believe him - it's cold, there is only scallops and langoustine to eat in the local pubs and the warders warn you that you don't have to worry about cutting accross the grass because "they can fix it, no problem".
Avoid the area at all costs. 
Also avoid Killin because the warders there make you choose your own pitch and make you decide which way round you want to park.
Rosemarkie is not much better because you have to take a sea view pitch and the wardens make you move a foot or so left or right so that you sit level.
Scotland is full of English warders making life sooooo hard.
You have been warned!!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Dean and Angela

Thanks for clear and concise route, hope to be there week after next.

Dave


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

hi dean thanks for the info and photos it looks brilliant up there ,i will definitely be going there sometime take care.


----------

